# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool latest update, changelog - 16/01/2015

## mohamed73

*Latest version: 5.03.1656
 16/01/2015* *Dear Chimera Users,*    Do  you have trouble with the network signal after "EFS  clear" based  unlock or your phone is just damaged by any 3th party tools  while the  unlock/IMEI procedure?  You need check topic through for repair files but mostly they are also not working property?   Do not worry, solution is here for you and it is *totally free.*   Let's say not first in the world, but the most easier in the world          *Full procedure takes only 15 sec*       *Supported models for network repair function:*   GT-I8580 Samsung Galaxy Core AdvanceGT-I9190 Samsung Galaxy S4 MiniGT-I9195 Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTEGT-I9300I Samsung Galaxy S3 NeoGT-I9301I Samsung Galaxy S3 NeoGT-I9305 Samsung Galaxy S3 LTEGT-I9505 Samsung Galaxy S4 LTEGT-I9506 Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE+GT-I9515 Samsung Galaxy S4 Value EditionGT-I9515L Samsung Galaxy S4 Value EditionGT-N7105 Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTEGT-S7275B Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTEGT-S7275R Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTEGT-S7275T Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTESC-04F Samsung Galaxy S5 LTE-ASC-06D Samsung Galaxy S3 LTESGH-I257 Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini (Serrano)SGH-I257M Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini (Serrano)SGH-I317 Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTESGH-I317M Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTESGH-I337 Samsung Galaxy S4 (AT&T)SGH-I337M Samsung Galaxy S4 (AT&T Canadian)SGH-I437 Samsung Galaxy Express (AT&T)SGH-I437P Samsung Galaxy Express (AT&T)SGH-I497 Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (AT&T)SGH-I527 Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 (AT&T)SGH-I527M Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 (AT&T)SGH-I537 Samsung Galaxy S4 Active (AT&T)SGH-I747 Samsung Galaxy S3 (AT&T)SGH-I747M Samsung Galaxy S3 (AT&T)SGH-M919 Samsung Galaxy S4 (Altius)SGH-M919N Samsung Galaxy S4 (Altius)SGH-T889 Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTESGH-T999 Samsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile)SGH-T999L Samsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile)SGH-T999N Samsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile)SGH-T999V Samsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile)SM-G350L Samsung Galaxy Core PlusSM-G350M Samsung Galaxy Core PlusSM-G357FZ Samsung Galaxy Ace Style LTESM-G3815 Samsung Galaxy Express 2SM-G386T Samsung Galaxy AvantSM-G386T1 Samsung Galaxy AvantSM-G386W Samsung Galaxy AvantSM-G530H Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime DuosSM-G530M Samsung Galaxy Grand PrimeSM-G710 Samsung Galaxy Grand 2SM-G7102 Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 DuosSM-G7105 Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 LTESM-G7105H Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 LTESM-G7105L Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 LTESM-G730A Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini (AT&T)SM-G730W8 Samsung Galaxy S3 MiniSM-G800H Samsung Galaxy S5 MiniSM-G850A Samsung Galaxy AlphaSM-G850W Samsung Galaxy AlphaSM-G870A Samsung Galaxy S5 ActiveSM-G900A Samsung Galaxy S5 (AT&T)SM-G900AZ Samsung Galaxy S5SM-G900F Samsung Galaxy S5SM-G900FD Samsung Galaxy S5SM-G900I Samsung Galaxy S5SM-G900M Samsung Galaxy S5 (Vodafone)SM-G900T Samsung Galaxy S5 (T-Mobile)SM-G900T1 Samsung Galaxy S5SM-G900W8 Samsung Galaxy S5SM-G901F Samsung Galaxy S5 4G+ LTE-ASM-N9005 Samsung Galaxy Note 3SM-N900A Samsung Galaxy Note 3SM-N900L Samsung Galaxy Note 3SM-N900T Samsung Galaxy Note 3SM-N900W8 Samsung Galaxy Note 3SM-N910A Samsung Galaxy Note 4 (AT&T)SM-N910F Samsung Galaxy Note 4SM-N910G Samsung Galaxy Note 4SM-N910T Samsung Galaxy Note 4 (T-Mobile)SM-N910W8 Samsung Galaxy Note 4SM-N915T Samsung Galaxy Note EdgeSM-T217A Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTESM-T315 Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 LTESM-T335 Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 LTESM-T337A Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0SM-T337T Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0SM-T535 Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 LTESM-T537A Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 LTE-A  Also few more interesting changes with this version:* 
Samsung New models:*   Added Samsung Unlock and Repair IMEISamsung Galaxy Star Duos Plus - GT-S7262Samsung Galaxy Pocket Neo Duos - GT-S5312MSamsung Galaxy Trend 3 - SM-G3502USamsung Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE - GT-N5105Samsung Galaxy Grand - GT-I9080ESamsung Galaxy GT-I8268 _ 
Kind regards,_ _ Chimera Team_

----------

